# Error emerge net-misc/vtun-2.6

## jayjay

Hello,

i did an "emerge -e world" and vtun did not emerge.

Only thing I did, was to change CFLAGS from "-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe" 

to "-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer".

But changing back the cflags will not help.

Any idea?

Jay-Jay

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/vtun-2.6 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking vtun-2.6.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vtun-2.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/vtun-2.6/work

 * Applying vtun-2.6-makefile.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/vtun-2.6/work/vtun ...

 * econf: updating vtun/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating vtun/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-ssl-headers=/usr/include/openssl --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for flex... flex

checking for yywrap in -lfl... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for working const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking for sched.h... yes

checking for resolv.h... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking for netinet/ip.h... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking for netinet/tcp.h... yes

checking for netinet/in_systm.h... yes

checking for libutil.h... no

checking for sys/sockio.h... no

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing inet_ntoa... none required

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking for library containing nanosleep... none required

checking for library containing setproctitle... no

checking for ZLIB Library and Header files ...

checking for deflate in -lz... yes

checking for LZO Library and Header files ...

checking for lzo1x.h... (/usr/include/lzo) yes

checking for lzo1x_decompress in -llzo... yes

checking for md5 Library and Header files ...

checking for md5.h... (/usr/include/openssl) yes

./configure: line 2099: /usr/include/sys: is a directory

checking for blowfish Library and Header files ...

checking for blowfish.h... (/usr/include/openssl) yes

checking for BF_set_key in -lcrypto... yes

checking for getpt... yes

checking for grantpt... yes

checking for unlockpt... yes

checking for ptsname... yes

checking for linux/if_tun.h... yes

creating driver and protocol links ...

linking linux/tun_dev.c  to  tun_dev.c

linking linux/tap_dev.c  to  tap_dev.c

linking generic/pty_dev.c  to  pty_dev.c

linking generic/pipe_dev.c  to  pipe_dev.c

linking generic/tcp_proto.c  to  tcp_proto.c

linking generic/udp_proto.c  to  udp_proto.c

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile

creating config.h

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c main.c

bison -y -d -b cfg_file cfg_file.y

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c cfg_file.tab.c

flex -t  cfg_file.l > cfg_file.lex.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c cfg_file.lex.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c server.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c client.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c lib.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c llist.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c auth.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c tunnel.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c lock.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c netlib.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c tun_dev.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c tap_dev.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c pty_dev.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c pipe_dev.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c tcp_proto.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c udp_proto.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c linkfd.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c lfd_shaper.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c lfd_zlib.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c lfd_lzo.c

lfd_lzo.c: In function `alloc_lzo':

lfd_lzo.c:77: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

lfd_lzo.c: In function `comp_lzo':

lfd_lzo.c:108: warning: passing arg 4 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

lfd_lzo.c: In function `decomp_lzo':

lfd_lzo.c:122: warning: passing arg 4 of `lzo1x_decompress' from incompatible pointer type

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -DVTUN_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/vtund.conf\" -DVTUN_PID_FILE=\"/var/lib/run/vtund.pid\" -DVTUN_STAT_DIR=\"/var/lib/log/vtund\" -DVTUN_LOCK_DIR=\"/var/lib/lock/vtund\" -c lfd_encrypt.c

gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/lzo -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/include/openssl -o vtund main.o cfg_file.tab.o cfg_file.lex.o server.o client.o lib.o llist.o auth.o tunnel.o lock.o netlib.o tun_dev.o tap_dev.o pty_dev.o pipe_dev.o tcp_proto.o udp_proto.o linkfd.o lfd_shaper.o lfd_zlib.o lfd_lzo.o lfd_encrypt.o   -lz -llzo -lcrypto

lfd_lzo.o: In function `alloc_lzo':

lfd_lzo.c:(.text+0xaa): undefined reference to `__lzo_init_v2'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [vtund] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/vtun-2.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  vtun-2.6.ebuild, line 44:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Philantrop

Try re-emerging dev-libs/lzo.

----------

## jparedes

Same problem here, re-emerging dev-libs/lzo didn´t work for me  :Sad: 

I opened a bug report here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146829

----------

## jparedes

Bug solved by emerging vtun-2.6-r1!.. Check: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146829

----------

## seventhguardian

Why don't you try the latest versions of vtun? The experimental 3.0.1 version also has native support for lzo2:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179901

----------

